# changement d'ipod



## Alessipod (1 Mai 2008)

J'ai actuellement un ipod nano 2 Go, et d'ici quelques jours je vais avoir le ipod touch 8 Go.
Mais j'aimerais offrir le ipod nano à ma petite soeur, simplement j'ai perdu le cd qui était vendu avec... Comment faire pour qu'elle puisse l'utiliser? suffit-il qu'elle télécharge itunes et qu'elle connecte le ipod? ou puis-je utiliser le cd qui me sera vendu avec le ipod touch pour elle en lieu et place de l'autre cd? Et moi, vais je devoir désinstaller ce que j'ai déjà ou j'aurai juste à connecter ce nouvel ipod? merci bcp par avance de vos réponses !!


----------



## brucetp (1 Mai 2008)

je ne vois pas où est le problème, tu connecte l'ipod au mac (ou pc) et pis tu synchronise sous itunes!


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2008)

Il n'y a plus de CD livrés avec les iPod. iTunes est en téléchargement gratuit, donc le mieux est de l'installer et ensuite tout devrait fonctionner à merveille.


----------



## Alessipod (2 Mai 2008)

Merciiiiii


----------

